# This is one for you spider lovers



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

I only just noticed it had seven legs


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

nice shot, these are very prevalent at the moment.
Its a Common Garden Spider, Araneus diadematus, the orb weaver
Don't worry about its leg, it will die off by the time winter arrives :/


----------

